# looking at moving to new york



## armstrong7 (Nov 18, 2009)

hi all
ok we are currently living in perth western australia but are from manchester england ,my partners is studying accoutancy at uni in perth and will be finneshed in 2011 at which oint we want to move to new york ,i am a carpenter with 16 year experience behind me and was wondering if anybody knows the work situation for carpenters at the moment in that area odviously i understand its a massive place but genrally is their work or is it dead like the uk .also what kinda money are we looking at for renting a small apartment in a safe good area .and finally what visa would we need were are not married yet (engaged ) and have been togeather for nearly 3 years .any info lz feel free to add .
cheers 
matty and lisa :clap2:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

armstrong7 said:


> hi all
> ok we are currently living in perth western australia but are from manchester england ,my partners is studying accoutancy at uni in perth and will be finneshed in 2011 at which oint we want to move to new york ,i am a carpenter with 16 year experience behind me and was wondering if anybody knows the work situation for carpenters at the moment in that area odviously i understand its a massive place but genrally is their work or is it dead like the uk .also what kinda money are we looking at for renting a small apartment in a safe good area .and finally what visa would we need were are not married yet (engaged ) and have been togeather for nearly 3 years .any info lz feel free to add .
> cheers
> matty and lisa :clap2:



Reality check time, I'm afraid. Your carpentry skills aren't going to get you to the US. A newly qualified accountant isn't going to get you there either. If you really want to come, suggest gf works for one of the big accountants first to get some experience, then hope for a transfer to NY.


----------



## Nora-QS (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi matty and lisa,

Well, to be realistic and honest with you, it's going to be very difficult to obtain jobs in new york unless you're in the shortage occupation job areas like IT consultants. I'm engaged to be married to a new yorker in just a few weeks and have flying back and forth many times to ny to obtain jobs in professional areas there and it has been extremely difficult for me. You have to obtain a work visa or an employment based green card which would take a minimum of a year to obtain. This visa type is divided under priority workers, advanced degree holders, professional and skilled workers in high demand/shortage job areas, special immigrants and entrepeneurs with lots of money to invest to the US economy. Like Fatbrit said, carpentry is not highly sought after over there and your partner will have to work in a big reputable accounting firm to established her credibility first in Australia as the US are so strict about non-immigrants working there. They also impose a high quota restriction on foreign workers that have a high immigration to the US like us Brits unless you're an investor or something. They will also want you both to submit an affidavit of financial support to show that you both have enough money to support yourself during your stay there without recourse to public funds. Cost of accommodation is ridiculously high in New York especially in Manhattan, Brooklyn and anywhere in the tri-state area. Queens might be a little more affordable and depending where you live, you will need a car and license to get to places. Rent for apartments (houses are too expensive) can be anywhere from $1,200 and above. $1,200 will get you a small one bedroom apartment in a not so nice neighborhood with one month's rent deposit and maintenance charges, tax etc. on top of that. A nice safe good area would cost you more up to $5,000 plus. Heating in winter is normally controlled by the landlord and he/she decides when the heating will be turned on or off. This depends where you live but generally it's like that. You also have other utility bills on top of that. Food is expensive in Manhattan, Brooklyn area but Queens might be slightly affordable but overall, its an expensive city to live, like west london or even more.

With regards to visa, it depends where you both want to get married. If you wish to get married in Australia, then you would have to apply for a work visa type like mentioned above. If you want to get married in the US, then you can get married there but you will have to leave the United States within a specified time and as per your waiver-free visa condition status. It's been so difficult and exhausting for us and that's having my fiance who is a new yorker! So, I would advise that you build up your credibility in Australia and do thorough research about work visas and their conditions in the US. The US immigration process are the most complex and tedious in the world! All the best with your quest and hope it turns out ok for you both. Hope the advice was helpful 



armstrong7 said:


> hi all
> ok we are currently living in perth western australia but are from manchester england ,my partners is studying accoutancy at uni in perth and will be finneshed in 2011 at which oint we want to move to new york ,i am a carpenter with 16 year experience behind me and was wondering if anybody knows the work situation for carpenters at the moment in that area odviously i understand its a massive place but genrally is their work or is it dead like the uk .also what kinda money are we looking at for renting a small apartment in a safe good area .and finally what visa would we need were are not married yet (engaged ) and have been togeather for nearly 3 years .any info lz feel free to add .
> cheers
> matty and lisa :clap2:


----------



## Nora-QS (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry ignore this message!


----------



## Nora-QS (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry ignore my reply. I just realised that i'm posting my advice/help to a post that was displayed years ago! how silly of me!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Nora-QS said:


> Sorry ignore my reply. I just realised that i'm posting my advice/help to a post that was displayed years ago! how silly of me!


I think there should be a limited shelf life for threads like maybe 6 months maximum. By that time they are so far down the list anyways. No need to remove them, just mark them as closed, and don't allow any more replies. Theres nothing worse than replying to something and then relizing the original is over a year old or more. But thats just my opinion!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

carlb said:


> I think there should be a limited shelf life for threads like maybe 6 months maximum. By that time they are so far down the list anyways. No need to remove them, just mark them as closed, and don't allow any more replies. Theres nothing worse than replying to something and then relizing the original is over a year old or more. But thats just my opinion!


Good idea!


----------



## Nora-QS (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup! you're right! A pretty darn good idea! 



carlb said:


> I think there should be a limited shelf life for threads like maybe 6 months maximum. By that time they are so far down the list anyways. No need to remove them, just mark them as closed, and don't allow any more replies. Theres nothing worse than replying to something and then relizing the original is over a year old or more. But thats just my opinion!


----------

